
Amazon, Up in Flames - FluidDjango
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/02/08/amazon-up-in-flames/
======
Afton
It's hard to understand from this blog post what the problem is. Can someone
summarize the complaint beyond "Amazon was willing to republish some out-of-
print books that other publishers weren't!"

